
ANU Quantum Random Number Server - dsgrillo
http://qrng.anu.edu.au
======
interfixus
This is Australian. Presumably, they are required to provide a back door into
the quantum fluctuations.

------
kybernetikos
I use the ANU service to choose quantum random lottery numbers:
[https://projects.adamiley.com/lottery](https://projects.adamiley.com/lottery)

Another source I've used in the past is
[https://www.fourmilab.ch/hotbits/](https://www.fourmilab.ch/hotbits/)

------
JMelia
Quantum sources for random numbers (and even quantum cyber-security in
general) seem to be gaining traction - see here for a pretty good TED talk on
the topic:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/vikram_sharma_how_quantum_physics_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/vikram_sharma_how_quantum_physics_can_make_encryption_stronger)

------
deugtniet
Interesting to see that their test results are often very good (most of the
NIST tests), but in certain other tests (Diehard Overlapping sums) there is p
value inflation. I wonder where that comes from.

~~~
williape
A parallel universe with less entropy

~~~
The_rationalist
I hope you are trolling

------
zmix
Should I retrieve a stream of random numbers, wouldn't it be highly probable,
that somebody else receives the same, or similar, stream, if they request it
at the same time?

